# Keychain parts



## Texasbeachbum (Jul 23, 2010)

I am not sure if this is the right forum to put this or not. Does anyone know where I can get just the part of a keyring kit that the ring fits in? I have a bunch of antler ends that I want to make into key rings. I hate to pay $2 a kit for keychain kits just to use one part out of them.


----------



## jimm1 (Jul 23, 2010)

Try Michael's Arts & Crafts or Hobby Lobby Stores.


----------



## Robert Taylor (Jul 23, 2010)

any hardware store will have screw eyes. drill a hole and epoxy one in.


----------



## Pioneerpens (Jul 23, 2010)

That's what I do Bob...works well!


----------



## JeffinWIS (Jul 23, 2010)

If you have a metalworking lathe, you can just make your own.


----------



## Texasbeachbum (Jul 24, 2010)

bettyt44720 said:


> any hardware store will have screw eyes. drill a hole and epoxy one in.


Thanks for making me think. That sounds like a great ideal.





JeffinWIS said:


> If you have a metalworking lathe, you can just make your own.


If I owned the factory where they make the things I would just have them send me over a bunch of them.


----------



## Robert Taylor (Jul 24, 2010)

most hardware stores including our local Ace hardware also have the rings to go with the screw eyes. i go to flea mkts. so i have had good luck in finding the rings very cheap. usually they have some advertising on a tag but i throw that away and just use the rings.


----------



## tool-man (Jul 24, 2010)

If you want something a little fancier check out these. http://3v3t.sl.pt


----------



## RyanNJ (Aug 6, 2010)

tool-man said:


> If you want something a little fancier check out these. http://3v3t.sl.pt



Ordered 100 of these... They are about the size of an ink refill nib.

any other ideas on what i can use?


----------

